# Hives on my puppy skin



## verdugo (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello everyone,

My jr. Had a few days ago a bigger rush of hives we took him to the vet and he was in for observation. He recovered the same day no signs of hives until today. Is there anything i can use to help him with it im pretty sure its veru uncomfortable. Thanks for reading. I forgot. His diet has not change same dry buffalo food.

Thanks again

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ADORABLE pup you have, so sorry you are going through this. Typically Hives are an allergic reaction. You can give your dog benadryl to help keep them under control. Is you food grain free? Has he been in grass or plants and trees that were new? What about bug bites? Not sure where you are located weather wise but seasonal allergies can cause reactions in dogs just like people. Could be your floor cleaner or laundry detergent. Dish soap, anything changed at all that you can think of? Allergies are a PITA to figure out, but once you get them under control its OK.

I also moved your thread from "Do It yourself" to health and nutrition. That is mainly for building tools for dogs or kennel setups.


----------



## verdugo (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi ames,

Yes thanks for placing my post in the correct area.

Well he had a bit of canned blue buffalo added to his dry food and it seems like that is what could it triggered. I gave jr pill of benadryl and that really seemed to helps but still im taking him to the vet tomorrow morning.

Thanks for your advice!

Ps. Hes all sleeping cos of the histamine. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha he sure is. My boy gets crazy hyper and then crashes when he has had to take some. The only thing to really worry about is his breathing. As long as there isn't a change he should be fine with the Benadryl. Try switching to the grain free variety. Of kibbles too. That might help and is better overall. Grains aren't needed for dogs to survive. They are just filler as don't have good nutritional value as food without grains.


----------



## verdugo (Dec 30, 2013)

Any food that is highly recommended for puppies?

Im night watching him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

It doesn't look too bad.

Puppies get hives -- they often just grow out of it. Let his immune system do it's work and learn to respond to whatever is causing them.

I wouldn't throw a lot of benedryl or antibiotics or shampoos at it when it's this mild. Keep an eye on it and see if you can observe a pattern, as to when they come and go.


----------



## verdugo (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks to everyone! yes benadryl did help and junior is back to be junior again by the way the proper dosage is 500mlg for a dog with hives its 2 caplets of benadryl every 24 hours each human benadryl has 250 mlg so that did help my puppy and a special thanks to ames! Sharing knowledge is contagious! 
Below some pics of junior. 
Happy new year everyone!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

its actually done by weight and I think you may have a typo Usually 1 pill (25MG) for 25lbs. less weight you should give a half pill. My boy is 55lbs and I give him 3 pills when he gets a breakout, and the 2 pills until the hives are gone, usually only 24 hours or so. But each pill is 25mg not 250mg.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/32068-benadryl-dogs.html this is a thread that has a bunch of information on it 

YAY!!! so glad it Junior is back to his cute self!


----------



## verdugo (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes thanks! I had a typo on the sg4 keyboard dp what ames said lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome and I'm glad to hear jr is doing better. He is one handsome boy.


----------



## verdugo (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

